# What is the best solution for this issue?



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

So, it looks like I'll have to abort this part of the reno. The previous owner of the property buried the downspouts under the walkway and under the lawn. I've fried the lawn and wanted to continue the piping to where the water really needs to end up.
problem is I'll destroy irrigation piping if I dig any deeper. I don't think its worth the headache. There are other areas in the lawn where there's algae and no piping around which have led me to believe that perhaps the issue is really drainage and not much of the downspout opening up almost in the middle of the lawn. I am concerned that there could be some washout during seeding and or a continuation of algae issue. I am asking what is the best solution for this issue? any help is appreciated.


----------

